# "No Input Signal" ???



## i shot love (Jan 7, 2007)

My cousin starting having this issue with his computer where it would just randomly shut down. Then, it just stopped booting up entirely. It switches on and it sounds like the hard drive kicks on, but the monitor just shows a black screen and the monitor's LED is orange, not green. I unplugged the monitor from the back of the computer and it would show that the cable is disconnected so i'm pretty sure the monitor works fine. Once you plug it back in, it says "No Input Signal" (and something about go to power save), then goes black again with the orange LED. So I plugged my computer back up and now the same thing is happening with mine. I've never had that problem before. I've made sure all the connections are firm and correct (inside and out). Any ideas?

EDIT: It is not the monitor. I tried my brother's monitor and it did the same thing. Put it back to his computer, works fine.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000438.htm

List the specs including the power supply.
The pins straight on that monitor cable end?


----------



## i shot love (Jan 7, 2007)

AMD Athlon XP 2800+
Asus A7V333 motherboard
768mb PC3200 RAM
ATI Radeon 9800 Pro 128mb
Western Digital Caviar SE 160gb HDD
Creative Audigy 2 Platinum
Sony SDM-HS73 LCD monitor
EverPower CWT-300ATX12 PSU (300w)

I've done some simple troubleshooting and it's not the monitor (pins are perfect), video card, or hard drive. I did put my video card in his computer to see if that would make a difference but it didn't. By putting that into his, then back into mine, could that possibly do anything? I dug up an old video card i had, Radeon 7500, that one did the same thing though. So it can't be the card itself. I don't know, i'm completely lost. It turns on and everything runs (i think the hard drive kicks on) i noticed the LED's on my keyboard do not light up though, as if it were not getting any power, but everything turns on and runs, just doesn't output to the monitor. So like i said, i'm extremely lost.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can borrow a 400w psu to put in it,it looks like yours as deteriorated and not putting out enough amps to run the video


----------



## i shot love (Jan 7, 2007)

hmm. i'll see if i can find someone that has at least 400. i think my girlfriend's does. i'll try that and post the results, hopefully it's just the PSU. i've had a few problems over the years with it. it'd probably solve a lot of my problems just getting a new one. i just thought it was weird that it happened right after i was looking at my cousin's computer, put my video card in his just to see, and then mine doesn't work all of a sudden. it's like i brought the problem into my computer or something. his computer is retail, could that be the same problem then, the PSU? i hope it's that simple and just a coincidence they both are dying out.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if he lost his psu you should have tried his card in your computer not your card in his
people have been upgrading psu since windows xp so one of your friends is likely to be one and have one sitting in a cupboard


----------



## i shot love (Jan 7, 2007)

at the time, i didn't know his PSU was at fault (if it is now). i saw a problem with video so i figured i'll do something video related (putting my video card in his comp). didn't make a difference so i ruled out it being the video card. with what you said, his computer has an onboard video card so i wouldn't have been able to do it vice versa. but like i said, hopefully it is just a power supply for both of us, weird timing but that'll be an easy fix.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

let us know how you go with it


----------



## i shot love (Jan 7, 2007)

well, i tried using a working 350, that didn't do anything. even though it wasn't at least a 400, but still, it should have given me something. i've been running my computer on 300 for years. i tried swapping ram and processors, neither of them did anything either. absolutely clueless.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Try borrowing or buying a known good working 400 plus power supply.


----------



## i shot love (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't know who else I could borrow one from but like i said before, i've been running my computer off a 300 watt PSU for years. If it finally did kick, i would imagine a good 350 watt (which is obviously more power) would at least give me something. I don't see how all of a sudden my computer would demand more power when i haven't changed anything internally that would need it. I don't really wanna go out and buy one and then have it not work unless i know it's the power supply and right now, it doesn't seem to be it because even a working one didn't do anything. Aside from a PSU, any other ideas? The only thing i haven't tried yet was a different motherboard, my girlfriend's computer has one that is compatible so i'll try that. If that doesn't work, i guess i'll have to try the new PSU and HOPEFULLY that will solve the problem.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

You will then need to do a repair install of the operating system.


----------



## i shot love (Jan 7, 2007)

I think I may have figured out what is causing the problem. I put my girlfriend's motherboard in my case, then hooked up all of my components (CPU, RAM, vid card) and it worked fine. I put my motherboard back in with my components, nothing. I think my motherboard kicked the bucket. I'm assuming that's what is wrong with my cousin's too. I can't swap motherboards with his because her motherboard doesn't support his CPU model/speed. But I think I tried every possible combination with my computer and her's, and i've come to that conclusion. None of her stuff works on my motherboard either, but everything works on her's so it has to be my motherboard. I don't know, either it just coincidentally went or I swapped something with his computer that I shouldn't have. I don't really know how it happened, but regardless, that seems to be the issue.


----------

